# How Far Is Heaven?



## bambina89

I'm thinking of getting a tattoo of this from the song "Heaven" by Los Lonely Boys, except it would be in Latin. The context of the phrase, I think, is pretty understandable. It's meant to be a memorial tattoo, for someone (or rather someTHING) that I lost in my life.

I'm not religious by any means, but the concept of Heaven is deeply personal for me.

Help, please? Thanks a lot


----------



## jazyk

I'd say Quo intervallo est coelum? or Qua longitudine est coelum ab nos?, but I'm not sure, so you'd better wait for other opinions.


----------



## franz rod

"quanta coeli longiquitas a nobis est?"

or

"quanti procul coelum est?"  
I'm not sure of quanti. i use and adverb
maybe you can write
"quantum coelum remotum est?"


----------



## bambina89

Thanks you guys


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

My try :          " Quam longe est caelum ? "


----------



## brian

J.F. de TROYES said:


> My try :          " Quam longe est caelum ? "



My vote.


----------

